# GT LTS Schwinge ausbauen



## cubig (28. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

ich möchte an einem LTS die Schwinge ausbauen um Rahmen und selbige neu Pulvern zu lassen.
Nun habe ich den Bock bereits zu 95% zerlegt - aber nun will ich doch lieber mal fragen bevor ich Kernschrott erstelle:

Wie bekomme ich die Buchsen am Besten heraus?
Sind da Nadellager drunter/drinn oder laufen die so in Gleitbuchsen?


Muss da was neu wenn einmal raus?

Bytheway: Ist das Rad Modell 2000 oder älter?

1000Dank!


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal der Tip zum zerlegen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2385306#post2385306

Aber warum will man einen BB-Rahmen pulvern lassen. Nimm lieber Never Dull und polier ihn auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubig (28. März 2010)

> Aber warum will man einen BB-Rahmen pulvern lassen. Nimm lieber Never  Dull und polier ihn auf



...manchmal kann man es einfach nicht mehr sehen und braucht was neues

Morgen geh ich mal auf Gewindesuche.
Danke


----------



## mono! (29. März 2010)

cubig schrieb:


> Bytheway: Ist das Rad Modell 2000 oder älter?



Hello!

Beim Zerlegen kann ich nicht behilflich sein, aber vllt bei
der Bestimmung des Modelljahres:

Titan-Schwinge = 1996

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf die Unterseite
des Tretlagers - dort sollte sich die Rahmennummer befinden und
die ersten vier Ziffern das Baujahr (MMYY) des Rahmens verraten.

Beste Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## cubig (7. April 2010)

@gt-heini

Danke für den Link, bin endlich erfolgreich dazu gekommen!

@mono!

Modelljahr perfekt bestimmt 07/96

1000Dank!


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2010)

Ich enter mal den Thread 

Es geht um ein *96er LTS DH*.

*Lower Pivot*
Im Prinzip brauche ich nur die metalenen Konen des unteren Lagers also die "Lower Left Pivot Cone" und den Lower Right Pivot cone" und die zugehörige koische geschlitzte Hülse, das "Collet Piece".
Woher bekomme ich sowas?
Ich finde immer nur die "Upper Pivot"-Ersatzteile....
Gleitlage hab ich dafür neue schon.

*Upper Pivot*
Wo bekomme ich die selbe Geschichte für das "upper Pivot"? Hab nur hier was passendes gefunden:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=305
Gibts noch Alternativen?
Hat schonmal jemand bei igus was passendes rausgesucht oder machen lasen? 
http://www.igus.de/default.asp?PAGE=IGLIDUR&CID=011104


Hach, alles so verwirrend.... aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? 

Dank euch für eure Hilfe! 
Bis dann


----------



## goegolo (17. April 2010)

Eventuell hier: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/result.asp?CategoryID=28&Name=GT+PARTS ?


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2010)

Hi,
danke für den Tipp, da hab ich auch schon geschaut und mir ist nicht ganz klar ob das zweite Kit "GT LTS/STS replacement main bearing kit" für das untere oder das obere Gelenk ist....???? 
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## cubig (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Aufräumen des Kellers noch nachproduzierte Lagerbuchsen aus Messing gefunden. 
Ich hatte mir für besagte *GT LTS *seinerzeit Kunststoffbuchsen drehen lassen und der Dreher hat mir welche aus Messing dazu gemacht. Da der Hobel nun schon lange wieder seinem Besitzer Spaß bereitet, würd ich die Messing-Buchsen abgeben.
Vom Liegen werden die Buchsen auch nicht besser 

Wer sie möchte, darf mir im Gegenzug einen gebrauchten 9-fach Shifter Shimano SLX, XT, XTR oder S-Ram X9,X0,XX, zukommen lassen*.
*Einfach eine PM und dann werd ich schon sehen wer sie will.*
Ich sende sie gerne erst zu, dann können sie in Ruhe geprüft werden.

Greets

*


----------

